# Slavic Easter Cheese (also known as Sirets, Hrudka or Ciruk)



## tasunkawitko (Feb 1, 2012)

x


----------



## ak1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sweet!  I'm Croatian, and can't wait to try this.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 2, 2012)

this is good, old world stuff for sure!

as a croatian, you might be familiar with lovacki djuvec? as i recall, it's a serbian name, but i am willing to bet that there is a very similar croat version as well ~ if interested, i'll post it!


----------

